
Audio archive of the British Computer industry - chr15p
https://www.bl.uk/voices-of-science/themes/designing-and-programming-computers
======
chr15p
This is a whole series of clips from much longer interviews including snippets
about working with Alan Turing on the Manchester Mk1, and Tony Hoare talking
about the invention of Quicksort

The full interviews are part of the oral history of british science at
[https://sounds.bl.uk/Oral-
history/Science?_ga=2.161461950.26...](https://sounds.bl.uk/Oral-
history/Science?_ga=2.161461950.265800737.1544213938-1533403599.1540030058)

